
Just got hit by layoff – web dev years ago but lately a PM. What to do next? - mxuribe
Ok, so I was a web developer (classic ASP, IIS, Sql Server) and a touch of a sys. admin (you might say almost a precursor to devops) from 2000 ~ 2006 for a large, 100 year old enterprise, then moved to tech lead of the small group (still in same company), then moved to different technical project manager roles (at different, though still large enterprise-type companies), and last few years have been a technical product manager (and project manager) in the digital marketing group of one of the world&#x27;s largest real estate companies.  (I oversaw their back end products of their consumer web platforms, their real-time api, etc.)<p>I haven&#x27;t touched much (industrial-scale) code for years, except for the occasional personal bash script, Hugo-powered static website, tiny php-powered web application, minuscule flask-powered micro-blog; the sorts of things people do only to play around, or for personal convenience.  I&#x27;ve been &quot;lucky&quot; in my almost 20 year professional career to have never before been hit by a layoff...until now.   I know I&#x27;ve had a good run compared to many people, but I really have no idea what to do next (professionally speaking)...<p>I figure I have 3 choices:<p>* Do the conventional thing (for me historically anyway) and start looking for the conventional sort of job as a Product&#x2F;project manager (or something similar) at a typical enterprise&#x2F;company.<p>* Dive into some hard core code bootcamp, and go back to being what kids used to call &quot;a coder&quot;...and look for jobs as a developer (or devops, or even sys admin).<p>* Go off and start my own one-man internet&#x2F;web consulting company (at this point my most used skills revolve around digital product management, digital marketing, technical project management, etc.).<p>Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?
======
dutchrapley
I'm going to give some blind advice. I've never been laid off nor have I done
consulting - I'm not speaking from personal experience here.

No matter which route you decide to go, work on some hard skills. Something.
Anything. Whether or not you think you're going to use what you learn, what's
important is that you're learning. If you start interviewing, you're going to
eventually be asked, "What is something new you have learned?" It would be a
great chance to pull out your computer and show them. Even if you land another
role as a PM, it's going to be important to be relevant.

On a related note, someone I know was an IT Director. On the side, he started
tinkering with Android development. I helped him learn how to use git.
Eventually, he was laid off. The skills he learned helped him land a job at a
decent sized company that I'm pretty sure you've heard of.

------
rick_perez
Do you have any savings? If you don't have at least a year of savings in the
bank, it's better to just go the traditional route and look for a job.

~~~
mxuribe
Good point, thx for that!

------
virken2015
I've been through three major restructurings and as a 56 year old PM, I can
tell you it's really tough to get a new PM gig - companies want millenials,
not someone old enough to be their parent

~~~
hbcondo714
Try looking for a job on Oldgeekjobs.com; it was founded due to this very
issue:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12506232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12506232)

------
JKCalhoun
> go back to being what kids used to call "a coder"

Hmmm... Your age is going to be Strike 1. I say that as a 52 year old
programmer that has interviewed recently.

~~~
mxuribe
Yeah, i'm 42 and already have seen what you're referring to.

------
johnmc408
Do #1 ASAP. Don't wait, start now. Once you have a job, get back into coding
(if you want) and investigate consulting in your off hours (if you want).

------
JSeymourATL
> Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?

Odds are highly likely you'll connect with your next opportunity through your
network. Use this time to ping guys you haven't talked to in years.
Linkedin/Facebook of course are good tools for finding these folks. But you
must have an Old School live conversation with them, preferably in person if
you can.

Ask them for ideas and advice. In turn, be sure to ask how you might be
helpful to them. I've found that old colleagues often progress and mature, in
the same way you've grown. Their perspective and insights can prove truly
invaluable.

------
mooneater
Do you have to support dependants? Are you deeply knowledgeable about and
interested in any of the verticals you were involved with (real estate, etc)?
What would you most want to learn? What path sounds most enticing to you? What
sounds the most fun?

------
brianmurphy
Of your choices, I think finding a traditional enterprise job (#1) is going to
be your easiest option.

Starting a consulting company is going to be your most difficult. Unless you
already have good connections looking to hire you as a consultant, doing the
sales of your service will be harder than you think. Why would a company hire
an unknown freelancing digital product guy, of which there are many, when
there are more established companies to choose from? (there are good reasons
but you better be ready to answer that question)

------
sjg007
Consult if you can and have the grit.. or join a consulting company as a
coder. You'll soon find your PM skills will come in handy.

------
brudgers
What do you want to do?

~~~
mxuribe
I'd really like to go back to building and creating things like the way i felt
when i was a developer...though the excessive rust is crazy scary, and makes
me feel it would take too long (for not enough pay) to get back into
development.

~~~
brudgers
My random advice from the internet.

1\. Getting paid to do something you like to do is nice work if you can get
it.

2\. It might be that as you unrust the pay may rise. With the demand for
programmers, it might not even take much of a hit depending on how competitive
your former employer was with the open market for programmers.

3\. Don't sell your programming skills short. You probably know what
production code looks like and understanding that context has value to
experienced business people.

4\. The background in corporate settings may make you attractive to consulting
firms because you can probably be trusted with clients.

Of course all of that is tempered with a lack of knowledge about any family
and financial obligations. But my major advice is to use this time to expand
your pool of options by, if nothing more, contacting people that might have
the job you really want.

Good luck.

------
mxuribe
Thx everyone; appreciate the comments and suggestions!

